# Not sure what to do.



## unhappy with this (Jul 23, 2010)

I have been married less than two months and already I want out. Prior to this is was married 23 years and I have 4 children. I had been divorced less than two years when I remarried.

I thought that we could be compatible. We go to the same church and enjoy going out together. It seemed like as soon as I agreed to marry him he changed and was worried about my kids, etc. We bought a new home together and I am the one paying the bills. We both had other homes we moved out of. Mine has been rented since before the wedding, he is still trying to get out of his and hasnt contributed to any household bills.

The one thing he did buy for our home was a game remote for my sons xbox and had his son hide it so only he could use it.
He doesnt see this as devisive. After all he paid for it.

My daughter and her baby son were living with us. She just graduated from high school in June. He got mad at her and she left after one week of living with him. HE didnt give me a chance to even talk to her or think about what I wanted to do.
I feel like I am not giving this a chance, but the longer it goes on the more unhappy I am.

I really could use some advice. I guess I want to know if I am being petty. It is hard looking at him and not telling him to just get out. Now this weekend his kids are coming and each bringing a friend and I feel resentful that I have to feed all these extra people and on the other hand don't want to offend them.


----------



## Susan2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

He married someone so he could be a freeloading king of the castle. You say you want out, so what are you waiting for? The longer you stay, the longer you allow him to use you and cause problems with your children. And this weekend is going to be an awful mess, beyond anything you have already imagined. Just wait and see. But you are the one to blame in this because you allow it all. I do not understand anyone saying something so insane as "_I feel resentful that I have to feed all these extra people_" because I have no idea who is MAKING you do anything. No one can make you. You are doing this to yourself.


----------

